# 2N Hydraulic Lifter Arm Issues



## workhorse47 (Oct 14, 2011)

I've got a 2N from my wife's uncle that was in a fire. I've just about got it completed and have ran into a problem with the hydraulic lifter arms. I've troubleshot it for quite a while and I'm scratching my head now. With the tractor running, placed in neutral or gear and PTO engaged. I raise or lower the lifting lever and nothing happens. I put the tractor in neutral and removed the right inspection cover. The pump is working like a champ but one thing I've noticed is there is not much movement of the control lever fork (CLF) between the upper piston fork and the hydraulic pump when the touch control lever is move in either direction. I can take a flat tip screwdriver and push forward on the CLF and the arm will raise all the way up but but when I push back and the touch control lever in the down position nothing will happen. The only way to get it to go down is to disengage the PTO, reach in and either push in or pull out ( I can't quite remember) on the control vale and the arm will slowly drop. One question I have is, is the control lever fork (item 6 PN: 9N504B) supposed to be a solid assembly (no pins hinging to the lower legs to the upper portion)? The one in my tractor (see photo's) has pins installed on each leg and one side looks at one time to have been spot welded. Not sure of their intent for this. If this is supposed to be a solid piece, does anyone know where I can find one. I'm leaning towards there being too much slop in this control lever fork that doesn't allow the control valve to move completely in or out when the touch control lever is moved either up or down. Any advise would greatly be appreciated.


----------

